# BUG REPORT: Timer button does not work in DVR Record Event Menu



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

Timer Button in "Record Event Menu" (by pressing DVR Button on Remote), does not work. The only way to go manually create record event, is via Menu.

MODEL: PVR-921 (JVC)
BOOT VERSION: 120B
FLASH VERSION: F051
SW VERSION: L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't believe the timer button on the DVR screen is meant to take you to the create timer page. It takes you to the upcoming timers list on the DVR page. You can get to the create timer pages by selecting one of the upcoming timers and editing it.


----------

